# Jello Worms



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that is cool! I never would have thought about how to form the ridges. These look great. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

These look fantastic, such a clever idea.…I might just have to have these crawling all over my buffet XD


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are really nifty.


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

My wife made them last year for our annual Halloween party. At the last minute I put drops of red food dye on them and also sprinkled crushed oreo cookies on them, to give the worms a fresh dug out of the ground look. We turned it into a game with the kids. I put a small bowl full in front of each kid with a garnish of freeze dried cricut ( sour cream and onion flavor) in front of them and the one to finish his or her "dinner" won........needless to say not one of them wanted to even touch the worms lol. And when I dove in and ate a couple they were completly grossed out. It was a huge hint. The adults were scared to try them as well. Haha


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a very cool idea!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's another pic I found on FB. I will have to try to find a vegetarian way to make these.


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Very cool. I'll definatly include them in This yeats menu


----------

